# Solved: Can't See Embedded Images in Thunderbird



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

I recently updated Thunderbird and was disappointed to find out that my older version allowed me to "enable all images" and would show me the entire email with all the pictures and embedded images that originally came in the email. I have looked within the options folder under display to try and figure out a way to change the settings, but still no luck. Show all body parts only gave me an attachment line, and not much else. How do I enable the content within the email? The links? The pictures? and all embedded images? Thanks!


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

no one can help me


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The question may be "what is blocking?".Perhaps an add-on. Try Help - Restart with Add-ons Disabled ... .

Perhaps a security application you're using.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Click View>Message Body As... and make sure Original HTML is selected.
If it already is, switch to Plain Text, restart TB and then change it back to Original HTML and restart TB again. 
Also, View>place a check by "Display attachments inline".


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

I have tried all of the above suggestions and none have worked. I still can not see any of the images. I only have a few addons, and disabling them also did not work. I am not sure what else could be blocking it.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

http://kb.mozillazine.org/Images_in_messages_do_not_appear

I even started a thread in a Thuderbird support forum and was given this article to use, and none of the suggestions I have tried have worked. Maybe I am doing something wrong?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Could also be your firewall asked you and you did not give it the rights.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

hewee said:


> Could also be your firewall asked you and you did not give it the rights.


Nope, I tried that already, there was a test in one of the Thunderbird forums for that and I tried it and it showed that my firewall is not blocking remote content.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

olabola said:


> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Images_in_messages_do_not_appear
> 
> I even started a thread in a Thuderbird support forum and was given this article to use, and none of the suggestions I have tried have worked. Maybe I am doing something wrong?


Did you do the Save as>HTML and open in your browser to verify that the e-mail is capable of displaying the images?


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Yes, and it did support the images...I had to scroll down a bit, but the email was in its entirety at the bottom of the page.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Click Tools>Options>Advanced>Config Editor.
In the Search, type *permissions.default.image* and see what the Value is.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

throoper said:


> Click Tools>Options>Advanced>Config Editor.
> In the Search, type *permissions.default.image* and see what the Value is.


I changed this to "2" from 1 when I found a solution somewhere on the internet, but that didnt work either


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

The default is 1 and loads images from same server.
2 is load no images.
0 is load all images.
Try setting it to 0 and restart TB.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

OHHHH I was so excited when I read this post and was really hoping it was going to work...but it didn't change anything 

The other thread I am following told me to open a new profile and try that...but it seems really complicated.
http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=2495591


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

A New Profile isn't really complicated at all. The page Lee linked you to appears complicated because it tries to cover all operating systems and configurations.

Before you start, make sure you have your account information (Username, server settings and port numbers, passwords) so you can easily set it up in the new profile.

Make sure Thunderbird is closed before proceeding.
To make the new profile, click Start>Run>type *thunderbird.exe -P* (note the space between exe and -P)>OK. That should open the Profile Manager.

In the Profile Manager, click "Create Profile".
Name it New or Test (something simple so you know what it is) and click Finish.
Select it in the list in the Profile Manager and click Start Thunderbird.
_Note: I would suggest unchecking the "Don't ask at startup" so when you click your TB shortcut it will open the Profile Manager. That will allow you to choose which Profile to use (original or new) until you get things sorted and working._

When TB opens in the New Profile, the Account wizard will start.
Enter your account info and that's it. 
Be aware that when you first receive mail in the new Profile, everything that's on the server will download. If you've been leaving messages on the server, that could be quite a bit of mail.
The downside is that it will probably contain a bunch of messages you deleted already in the old profile, but the upside is you should also have the same messages that aren't displaying the graphics in the old profile so you'll know quickly if the problem is also in the new profile.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

OK, that makes it sound a little simpler, but I have a few questions. I know my username, because that's my email address, right? However, I dont know about my server settings or port numbers. Also I have no clue what my password is because the account was set up when I first got the computer and the person who set it up automatically saved it so that i dont have to input it when I checm my mail, so I have no idea what it could be. So....can you help me with that stuff first before I go messing with it? Thanks so much!


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

To get all your account info, click Tools>Account Settings.
In the left pane select your account (it usually will open already selected).
In the right pane:
Account Name - this is strictly for how it displays in TB and can be anything you want.
Your Name - this is what recipients of mail will see and also can be anything you like.
E-mail Address - the address for this account.

Now in the left pane click Server Settings.

In the right pane, this is what you need to set up a new account in a new Profile.

Server Name - this is the incoming mail server 
Port: the port used to connect to the server
User Name: this is the name the account logs into the server with. If it's your full e-mail address be sure to use that for the new setup.
Security Settings - make sure they are the same after setting up the account in the new profile.

To get your passwords, in TB click Tools>Options>Advanced tab>Passwords tab.
Click the Saved Passwords button, then Show Passwords.

That should give you everything you need when setting up the account in the new profile.

If you have any problems with the new account setup, you can always open TB into the old profile to look at them again.

While I'm thinking of it, be sure to NOT remove or delete anything in the old profile and DO NOT remove the profile in the Profile Manager. You can have and use multiple Profiles, so it doesn't hurt anything to leave it.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Well, I thought I did everything correctly and I followed your directions, but the new profile looks the same and none of the old emails has jumped over to the new account 

and now I dont know how to open up the older account 

Should I just give up on TB and use a different program?


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

To open TB in the Old Profile, Start>Run>type thunderbird.exe -P>OK to open the Profile Manager.
Select the old Profile and click Start Thunderbird.
Unchecking the "Don't ask at startup" will allow the Profile Manager to open each time you start Thunderbird so you can select which Profile to start in.

When you first set up a new Profile and create your account in it, only mail that is still on the server will download to it, not the mail from the old Profile.
If mail in the new Profile doesn't have the problem with graphics, then we can move things from the old Profile.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

OK, I understand...SO, I checked the new profile and the emails look the same in the new profile...with broken images.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Any words of wisdom? Will it be difficult to transfer my emails to a different program? What program is better?


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

olabola said:


> Any words of wisdom? Will it be difficult to transfer my emails to a different program? What program is better?


Sorry for the delay getting back to this. 
Since the problem seems to happen in a new Profile, that means it's either an outside influence (AV, Firewall, etc) messing up the mails or it's a problem in the TB program files.

Fastest way to solve a problem with the TB program is to reinstall it.
Since you did a major version jump from 3 to 13, it would be best to do the install as a "clean" install (new program and new Profile) to see if the images work.

First back up your Profile(s).
In TB click Help>Troubleshooting Information>Show Folder button.
The folder that opens is the Profile you're currently using. 
Close Thunderbird.
Click the Up button on the Toolbar of the Profile folder to go up to the Main Profile folder (you should see all the Profiles you have, each folder being a separate Profile).
Click the Up button again and you will move up to the Thunderbird folder and see the Profiles folder along with the Crash Reports folder and Profiles.ini file.
Select the Profiles folder and click Edit>Copy.
Go to your desktop and right click in a blank area, then click Paste.
That should give you a copy of the Profiles folder. Open it and check that the various Profile folders are inside it.

Uninstall Thunderbird in Add/Remove Programs.
When asked to remove user data, click yes. 
Go HERE and download a new TB installer.
Install Thunderbird, set up your account, let it download the mail sitting on the server and see if it displays them properly.
If it does, I'll have you clone your Profile from the backup you put on the desktop (it's very easy).


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Sorry I took so long to respond, but I was nervous about doing this...but this morning I tried and was not successful in setting up a new profile. I was able to copy the profiles to the desktop, and uninstall, and get a new version like you stated. But, when I tried to set up the new account I got an error message after putting my email and password info into the boxes that said:
"TB failed to find the settings for your email account."

Not sure what to do now?


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Make sure that the server settings are the same as what you had previously used.
Pay special attention to the Username.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

throoper said:


> Make sure that the server settings are the same as what you had previously used.
> Pay special attention to the Username.


I didnt change any setting, it pre-populated my old settings.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

olabola said:


> I didnt change any setting, it pre-populated my old settings.


Right. But are they exactly the same as what you had?
You type in your username and password and it automatically finds the server settings.
Problem is you really can't trust the wizard to not abbreviate the username or use the wrong settings.
If you forgot to write them down or have lost them, it's not a big problem. We can just clone in one of the Profiles you saved to your desktop.
We'll likely do that anyway, but it would be good to see if the problem is still occurring with both a new install and new Profile.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

No, I kept the stuff I wrote down from last time, but the box that popped up for this newest profile has all the boxes filled in with "autodetect" rather than actual information. So, I dont know what it is using to populate the form....if that answers your question.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Type your Username in the Your Name line.
Type your E-mail address.
Type your password.
Click Continue.
On the next box, click Manual Config.
Make sure all fields have your correct information and click Done.
There should be drop arrows at the end of each line that will give you options to choose from or you can just highlight and retype the info if what you want isn't on the drop lists.
If it won't let you make changes, click Advanced Config to create the account with the info it auto filled in and then you can make changes to the Account in Server Settings.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

I have a different set up box this time than from the last and dont want to mess stuff up by putting incorrect information into the boxes. I know that there is a way to take a "picture" of your screen...can you tell me how to do that so I can show you what i mean?


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

To capture the active window (just the box without all the desktop around it) press Alt+Print Screen on you keyboard. That will copy the image to your clipboard.
Click Start>Programs>Accessories>Paint.
In Paint, click Edit>Paste.
Your image should appear in the Paint window.
Click File>Save as and set the File of type line to JPG or PNG and save it to your desktop (or other convenient location).

To upload it to your next post, click Advanced and click the paper clip icon on the Message window of the post.
Select and upload your image.

I took a couple screenshots of my own.
The attached should be the first box you see in the account setup.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Yes, this is the first box I see, after I put my information in, and press continue then it seems to go through a number of searches and then the box expands to this:


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

First question: Is this an IMAP or POP account you're setting up?


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

I am pretty sure its pop because when I wrote down the server name it was called pop-server.hvc.rr.com


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

I have to go offline for about an hour.

In the mean time, the downward pointing arrows next to each of the info lines will open drop lists that you can select from.
If your correct info isn't on the drop list for each entry, run your cursor across the entry to highlight it and just type in what you want.
When you've made all the changes you need to, click the Done button (It will go active as soon as you change those auto and autodetect entries).
BTW: I'm just guessing, but from earlier posts I'm betting you have a POP3 instead of IMAP account so you'll need to change that.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Maybe I didnt write enough information down because I dont think I know all the info that I need for the outgoing section of the box. I only wrote down certian things, that I thought I would need.
I wrote down th server name, port, user name, email address, connection security, authentication method and my passoword. Thats it. Man, this is crazy! All this just to see some pictures


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Don't worry right now about the outgoing. I'll find the correct info for that.
Mainly this is to download some messages into the new profile in the new install to see if it will display the graphics so you only need to set up the incoming info for the moment.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

These should work for Outgoing.
Outgoing server: smtp-server.hvc.rr.com
Port: 25
SSL: None
Authentication: Normal Password


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

I tried putting the information you provided into the boxes and got this:


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

I have another thread going to try and solve my wireless connection issues and posted some info that the moderator requested about my modem/adapter (i think) and maybe it would also help with this issue? I just thought I would let you know since its somewhat connected to whats going on here...no? I posted the information the information here:
http://forums.techguy.org/networkin...eless-wired-connection-cable.html#post8414461


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

olabola said:


> I tried putting the information you provided into the boxes and got this:


For one thing, your server names are wrong. There's no Pop-server or smtp-server prefix.

You'll likely keep getting the errors as long as you're in the setup wizard. It's simply a case of you're using a "subserver" of RR and it's not in the Mozilla database. If it's not in the database, as far as the wizard is concerned it's wrong.
Do the wizard to the point you're showing in the screenshot, then just either click Done or Advanced config to create the account as is and get out of the setup wizard. 
Then when you have the account in the left side of TB, you can go into Tools>Accounts>Server settings and make the needed changes so the settings match what you previously had.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

OK, you lost me a little bit...what exactly should I do?


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm assuming you haven't, as yet, successfully created your account. You're opening TB and the setup wizard opens to create an account.

Do the wizard just as you have been doing so you get to the same place in it that you took the screenshot of.
When you get to that point, click either Advanced Config button or the Done button so the account gets created.

The idea being so when you open TB, you do NOT get the account setup wizard and the account (even though it may not work) is already listed in the left pane of TB.

Once you have that, you can click Tools>Account settings.
In the Account settings window you can make changes to your account info so it matches what you wrote down from your old profile.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

You are correct, I have not been able to create the account...but the problem is that when I click either the done button or advanced config, it just seems to "think" or process the information I put in and then tell me that it was not able to set up the account and leaves me with the same box I posted before.

ok...hold the phone...I stopped the process by hitting manual config before it finished processing and a new box opened up...


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

ok, this is what i get this time:


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

OK, that finally worked and I have another account set up...the original one, the second one from the first attempt and now this one...


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

olabola said:


> OK, that finally worked and I have another account set up...the original one, the second one from the first attempt and now this one...


That last screenshot is where you need to be. :up:
Assuming all 3 are in the left pane of TB and I'll guess none of them work, you can remove 2 of them in the Account Settings.
Just select the account and at the bottom click Account Actions>Remove account.
With the remaining account, change the account info on the main Account Settings and Server settings pages to what it should be (refer back to post #17 for what each entry is).
OK the changes and it should receive mail.

Just want to mention that the Server Name should be: pop-server.hvc.rr.com 
Also, when you wrote down your UserName from your other profile, if it originally had the full e-mail address (including the @hvc.rr.com), be sure you use it here.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

I am kind of nervous about deleting the original account...there are tons of saved emails on that one...can I keep that and continue on with this process?


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

olabola said:


> I am kind of nervous about deleting the original account...there are tons of saved emails on that one...can I keep that and continue on with this process?


EEK!!! Are you talking about PROFILES?
I thought you meant you now had 3 accounts set up in the new Profile of your new install.
DO NOT delete the Profiles you copied to your desktop. DO NOT delete anything in those Profiles.
Please tell me you haven't done anything yet.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Nope....I didnt delete anything yet  

I was a little confused about what to do and worried about deleting stuff anyway 

I still have the profile folder on my desktop and when I click on the thunderbird icon it opens up this:


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Whew!!! :up:
Just so you know, the Profiles you copied and put on your desktop are backups of your data from the old installation and we only touch those when we find out if the new install and it's new Profile are ok.

Speaking of which, have you got your mail account set up and working in the new Profile?
If it is and you've downloaded mail, do the images now work?


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

The image you posted is the Profile Manager and shows the available Profiles. Whichever one you click on is the one that will be used when you click the Start Thunderbird button
Which one of those is the Profile for the new install?


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

throoper said:


> Whew!!! :up:
> Just so you know, the Profiles you copied and put on your desktop are backups of your data from the old installation and we only touch those when we find out if the new install and it's new Profile are ok.
> 
> Speaking of which, have you got your mail account set up and working in the new Profile?
> If it is and you've downloaded mail, do the images now work?


No


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

The newest install is the one that is called default user 2...and yes, all three are up and running and receiving messages. Unfortunately all three are not receiving the images


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

I've just PM'd you my e-mail address. I'd like to take a look at one of these messages to see if it's working in my TB.

At this point I don't see how this could be a problem with Thunderbird but would like to check it out to be sure.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

ok, done


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Hi!
I tried to send the screen shot you requested under the newest profile but got an error message that said my SMTP settings were incorrect and it wouldnt let me send the email.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

This is fine. You didn't have to send it to me.
OK. Open your address book and see if the From address (eBayDailyDeals) is in there.
If it is, double click the entry to open it's Properties and at the bottom of the Contact tab place a check next to "Allow remote content" and click OK.
Click to a different E-mail and then go back to this one and see if it will load the remote images.

If the entry IS NOT in the Address book, right click the From line and click "Add to Address book", then do the above edit for "Allow remote content".

If remote content still doesn't load, restart TB and check again. Sometimes changes won't take effect until you do that.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this is what the problem is.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

You have no idea how excited I was when I read this post, hoping that this would solve the problem 

Alas, this did not solve the problem, and I tried it in both the old and newest profiles


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

I've sent you an E-mail that contains both an embedded image and also a remote image.
Please let me know which, if either, displays normally.
You should get the attached Information Bar with the "Show Remote Content" button due to the Remote image. 
Are you getting that?


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

I replied to your email, but the thing I forgot to mention is that there was in information bar that popped up regarding remote content...hmmm?


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

olabola said:


> I replied to your email, but the thing I forgot to mention is that there was in information bar that popped up regarding remote content...hmmm?


Did it have the Show Remote Content button and did you click it?

One other question: When you went to TB version 14, did you do it as an Update or did you uninstall the previous version then install from a new installer?


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

I uninstalled the old version and installed a newer version like you told me to.

and no, I have yet to see the remote button....I do remember it from the older version of TB from way before I started my computer clean up


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

I think you fixed it! I changed the two settings that you mentioned in the email in the newest profile and guess what? all the pictures are now working!!!! I didnt even get to the second step....the add on, because I didnt need it! 

Yipppeee! Problem is, all my emails are in the old profile, and I cant send emails in the newest profile, but I know you said that we could fix that! Thanks soooooo much!


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Yea :up: 
Let's get your new Profile so it sends mail.

Open TB to the OLD Profile (the one that sends mail ok).
Click Tools>Account Settings.
In the left side scroll down to and click on "Outgoing Server(SMTP)".
In the right side, click on the server in the list and click Edit.
Either write down all the info in the Edit box or better yet, take a screenshot of it.
I've attached a shot of my dummy server so you'll know you're in the right place.
DO NOT make any changes. 
Close everything.

Open TB to the NEW Profile.
Tools>Account Settings.
Outgoing Server(SMTP)>select the server>Edit.

Make the needed changes so it looks exactly like the Edit box in the OLD Profile and click OK.
Send yourself a test mail to be sure it works.

To move your mail, how many accounts do you have set up?
Look in the Mail folder in the OLD profile and see how many folders are in there (note the names of the folders).
Then look in the Mail folder in the NEW Profile and see if they are the same.
Don't do anything, just look. I want to be sure what I have you do will work for what you have.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

you are not going to believe this....I have no idea what happened between last night and this afternoon, but the images are back to the way they were!!!!!!!

broken! and not visible


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

olabola said:


> you are not going to believe this....I have no idea what happened between last night and this afternoon, but the images are back to the way they were!!!!!!!
> 
> broken! and not visible


I double checked the settings I fixed from last night and one of them was different from what I changed... the mailnews setting stayed as what I set it to which is False, but the other one, the one listed as permission.default.image, was set to 2, and I am POSITIVE that I set it to 0, like you told me to...I changed it back to 0, and now the images are visible....now I am worried that I will have to keep doing this all the time


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Restart TB in that Profile and see if it changes again.
If it doesn't, reboot the computer and check it.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

When I look in the mail folder of both profiles they both have the same two folders, one called local folders and one called pop-server.hvc.rr.com


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

throoper said:


> Restart TB in that Profile and see if it changes again.
> If it doesn't, reboot the computer and check it.


When I restarted TB it went back to "2"


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

olabola said:


> When I restarted TB it went back to "2"


Just want to be sure, but is this only in the New Profile where the settings work (even though it doesn't stay that way)?


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Yes 
It didnt work in the old one


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

When you look in config after it's changed to 2, what is the status? Is it showing it as Default or User Set.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

strangely it says user set


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

olabola said:


> strangely it says user set


That's sort of good as it means it's not loading from the Program defaults, but loading from one of the files in the Profile.
I'm pretty sure what one and how to fix it, but I want to try this out first.
Be back in a jiffy.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm back.
Open the New Profile and close TB.
Find the file prefs.js and open it in a text editor (I like Wordpad for this, but Notepad will work).
Scroll down to user_pref("permissions.default.image", 2); and change the 2 to 0 and save the change. 
Open TB and see if the images load and the config entry is 0.
Restart TB and see if the change holds.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

I followed all the instructions but the 0 went back to a 2 in the config editor, and the images never loaded


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Sorry to keep asking dumb questions, but after editing the prefs.js and first opening TB, did it work and then only revert to 2 after restarting TB?


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

nope, it never worked at all...I dont think changing the 0 to a 2 in the wordpad document had an effect on the settings in TB, or at least it didnt seem to.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

throoper said:


> Sorry to keep asking dumb questions, but after editing the prefs.js and first opening TB, did it work and then only revert to 2 after restarting TB?


on a side note...I really appreciate you hanging in there with me, so no questions are dumb in my book


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Are you sure you edited the prefs.js in the NEW Profile and had Thunderbird completely closed (including the config) when you did it?


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Im pretty sure, but I can certainly try again


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

olabola said:


> Im pretty sure, but I can certainly try again


Can't hurt. When you start up TB again, go right to the config and check it.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

On another side note, look at how well you're learning your way around TB. 
If we ever get this figured out, you'll be an expert.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

throoper said:


> I'm back.
> Open the New Profile and close TB.
> Find the file prefs.js and open it in a text editor (I like Wordpad for this, but Notepad will work).
> Scroll down to user_pref("permissions.default.image", 2); and change the 2 to 0 and save the change.
> ...


When you say open the new profile, you mean open the folder right?


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Right. The prefs.js is in the Profile folder. Be sure you're in the Profile folder for the New Profile.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Hmmmm, the change stayed in the wordpad document, its still a 0


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

But there are no images when I open TB, and the config editor went back to 2


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

That can't be right. 
Try this way.
Open TB in the New Profile.
Click Help>Troubleshooting Information>Show folder button to open the Profile folder.
Close TB, but keep the Profile folder open. 
In the folder, edit the prefs.js file again and save the change.
Close the Wordpad, but keep the folder open.

Open TB in the New Profile and see if the config is changed.
If it's back to 2, open the prefs.js file and see if it's still 0 in there.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Wow, that was a little complicated, but since you did a good job of explaining it step by step, I was able to do it all....however, the results are not what we wanted 

Even though I changed the 2 to a 0 in the wordpad document and saved it, it again changed back to a 2 in the config, and when I checked in the prefs document it was also back to a 2


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

And mailnews is still set to false?
This is just bizarre. 
What ever the config is when TB is closed gets written to the prefs file.
When TB is opened, it reads the prefs and that's what the config is for that session unless you make changes in the config editor.
If you make a change in prefs.js with TB open, the change won't be saved as it gets overridden by the config when TB closes.
Changes to the prefs with TB closed are saved and what TB loads in the config on opening.

AFAIK an AV can block settings in TB, but won't rewrite the prefs file. Everything looks fine, just won't work. Plus you wouldn't be able to make the change in config and have it work until you close TB even if it did rewrite the file.
I can't think of anything in TB that could be messing with the prefs file like this and I don't see how an external source (like an AV or firewall) could be doing it. 
You could disconnect from the Internet and turn them off and see if the settings change. Just be sure to re-enable the security before going back online, but I don't hold much hope for that.
I guess it's back to bug reports for me.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Don't give up on me now....we are so close


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

olabola said:


> Don't give up on me now....we are so close


Don't worry, I'm not giving up. I just need to do some digging to see what else might work.
It's going to drive me crazy until I figure out how and why this is happening.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Just had a thought. Put in that button I sent and see if it will override the block.
If it does, it doesn't solve the underlying problem but at least it would save you doing the config to load images every time.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Phewww, Im glad you are not giving up on me, I was worried there for a sec.

OK, I customized the toolbar and added the remote content button, but it doesnt change anything in the looks of any of the emails


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Still haven't found the how or why the pref keeps changing but I may have a sneaky way around it.
We are going to try creating a user.js file that hopefully will override the prefs.js.

Open the New Profile folder.
Right click an empty spot and on the menu click New>Text Document.
Name the text file user.js and ok the warning about changing the extension.
You should now have a JScript Script File named user.js.
Open it with a text editor (wordpad still my choice) and put this line in the file.

user_pref("permissions.default.image", 0);

Save the change and close the file.
Open TB to the New Profile and see if the config is set to 0 for that line and if the images now show.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

I tried the above, but I think I may have done something wrong because the JS file did not look the same as the original. I included a screenshot of the folder to show you what I mean.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

You didn't do it wrong. I'm an idiot because I assume because I show full extensions, everybody else does to.

At the top of the folder, click Tools>Folder Options.
In the Folder Options window, click the View tab.
Scroll down and UNCHECK "Hide extensions for known file types" and click OK.
The name of the user.js should now read user.js.txt.
Just right click it, click Rename and remove the .txt so the full name is simply user.js and OK the dire warning about changing the file type.
It should now change to a Script file and you should be good to go.

Go back into the Folder Options and place a check by "Hide extensions..." and OK.
That saves you from always having to type the full name with extension when you name or rename files.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

I tried to re-do the user file and all seemed to be going well until I checked to see in the config editor if the change took effect...well it didn't and it went back to a 2, and the images did not load. So, I went back to the user file to see if I typed something wrong, and it wouldnt let me open it, I received this error message, I attached it in a screen shot


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

The error is because you're trying to run it (double clicked it) instead of right click>Open with>Wordpad to edit it.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

I opened the user file the correct way and the 0 is still in there, but not in the config editore, and of course, the images are not showing up either.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Are you sure you have TB opened to the New Profile (Default User 2)?
Changing it to 0 in the config will still load the images while TB is open?


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Go into the user.js and change the 0 to 1. Save the change and start TB in the New (Default user 2) Profile.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

throoper said:


> Are you sure you have TB opened to the New Profile (Default User 2)?
> Changing it to 0 in the config will still load the images while TB is open?


If I change it while its still open the images still load in the new profile, Default User 2, but as soon as I close TB, and open it back up, the config editor changes back to 2


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

throoper said:


> Go into the user.js and change the 0 to 1. Save the change and start TB in the New (Default user 2) Profile.


OK, I did this, and although the change stayed as a 1, it made not noted effect to the config editor (because its still a 2) and the images still didnt load


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Something is wrong here. The user.js takes priority over prefs.js and that's the setting that should load at start.
Let's try putting in a setting that we know doesn't change from what you set in config.

Look in the config and make sure this setting: mailnews.message_display.disable_remote_image is false.
Close TB.
Open the user.js file and put in this line:
user_pref("mailnews.message_display.disable_remote_image", true);

Open TB and see if the line in the config is now set at true instead of false.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

throoper said:


> Something is wrong here. The user.js takes priority over prefs.js and that's the setting that should load at start.
> Let's try putting in a setting that we know doesn't change from what you set in config.
> 
> Look in the config and make sure this setting: mailnews.message_display.disable_remote_image is false.
> ...


OK, this did work, now in the config the line is set to true, and I double checked by closing TB and going back in...twice...and it was still set at True :up:


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

OK. Change it IN THE USER.JS to false to ensure it changes the config.
If that works, we'll know the file is indeed being used before the prefs.js.

If we're good on that, copy and paste the permissions line in the user.js into your next post so I can see that it's not missing something.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

OK, I changed it to false and it did change it in the config...so I copy pasted the line you asked for below:

user_pref("permissions.default.image", 1);


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

I had hoped you had typed it wrong or if copy and pasted missed the semi-colon.
But it's exactly right.

Let's try this in user.js.
Change the user_pref to lockpref and go back to 0.
The line will read *lockpref("permissions.default.image", 0);*
Start TB and check the config.
The line should now show default instead of user set and hopefully 0 (but I have the feeling it will go back to 2).


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Before I sign off for the night, if that line in the user.js doesn't have the effect we want, go into the prefs.js and change the permissions line to the same lockpref("permissions.default.image", 0); and see what you get in config on restart of TB.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

throoper said:


> I had hoped you had typed it wrong or if copy and pasted missed the semi-colon.
> But it's exactly right.
> 
> Let's try this in user.js.
> ...


It went back to a 2


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

throoper said:


> Before I sign off for the night, if that line in the user.js doesn't have the effect we want, go into the prefs.js and change the permissions line to the same lockpref("permissions.default.image", 0); and see what you get in config on restart of TB.


No images, and it went back to a 2


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

olabola said:


> No images, and it went back to a 2


I'm at wits end. 
I'm going to check with somebody that's done some of the TB programming and see if he has any bright ideas of why a file that has priority doesn't take priority.

In the interim, set both user.js and pref.js to user_pref("permissions.default.image", 1); which is what the default is supposed to be. No doubt it will change to 2 in the config, so right click it and click Reset on the menu and it should go to default and 1(which should load images, but Modify to 0 if it doesn't).
As a temporary measure, you may have to do that when opening TB and just leave TB open during the day to maintain the setting. A pain, but the best I have at the moment.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

OK, will do....and again, thanks sooooo much for your help


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

No luck with Norton, so it's to a full, clean reinstall of Thunderbird.

So you know, the downside to this is you must remove all Profiles as well, which means you will temporarily lose your mail and Address Book.
We can get that put back, but since the problem may be partially Profile related we will have to do it "piecemeal" and it may take a while to get it in.
You'll also have to set up all mail accounts from scratch. Same as you did when first setting up the New Profile.

Assuming that doesn't make you want to abandon TB in favor of another client, here's what you need to do.

First thing is to backup your Profiles so you have all current data. 
Click Start>Run>type *%APPDATA%\Thunderbird*>OK. A folder should open that contains a folder named *Profiles*.
*Copy* the folder Profiles to another location such as your Desktop or My Documents.

Uninstall Thunderbird from Add/Remove Programs and select to remove all user data.
Using Windows Explorer, find and delete ALL of the following files and folders.

C:\Documents and Settings\username\Application Data\Thunderbird - delete the entire Thunderbird folder.

C:\Documents and Settings\username\Local Settings\Application Data\Thunderbird - delete the entire Thunderbird folder.

C:\Program Files\Mozilla Thunderbird - delete the entire Mozilla Thunderbird folder.

C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch - delete all Thunderbird files in the Prefetch folder.
*DO NOT DELETE THE PREFETCH FOLDER OR ANY OTHER FILES IT CONTAINS.*

Reboot your computer.

Download a new installer for Thunderbird and reinstall Thunderbird.
Set up your account in the New Account wizard. 
Double check that your Norton E-mail scanner is off.
It should download all the mail that's still on the server.
With some luck it should now allow Remote Images.

If all is well and working, we'll get your mail and AB's moved in.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Before we do this....
Didnt I already do a new install already? I could have sworn that I did it in the past, twice actually?


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

olabola said:


> Before we do this....
> Didnt I already do a new install already? I could have sworn that I did it in the past, twice actually?


Yes you did.
You went from an old version (I think 3.0) to 13, which is what may have caused the problem.
I had you reinstall and do a new Profile, which sort of worked in that you CAN get images to load once per session in the new Profile.

This time I'd like you to do a FULL, CLEAN install.
The CLEAN install gets rid of all traces of Thunderbird and starts fresh, so it's very important to follow the instructions I posted.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

So far I think we may be onto something...I did everything you told me to do with Norton, I shut down all the scans associated with email and made sure that the firewall wasnt preventing TB from communicating with the internet. I then did the clean install, and then some messages popped in that looked different from before and I didnt want to jump to conclusions yet so I just took a screen shot for you to see and to lead the way...BTW the show remote content button has been missing from my life for MONTHS!!! whooo hooo! and there it was, plain as day


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

I got a pop up saying that my java addon may be causing some problems and that I should disable it I am pretty sure I didnt choose to install it, but none the less, I will disable it as the computer tells me and I am sure if I need it I can re install.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Are the images loading when you click the "Load Remote Images" button?
Also, when you close TB and reopen it, do they still load?

The Java notice is because you don't have the newest version installed. Hold off on installing the newest until we're sure we have the image problem solved.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

I feel like I want to jump for joy but I am afraid to do it out of fear something else will go wrong...
So, to answer your questions, yes, when I click on the load remote images button all the images load and they look beautiful, when I close out TB and restart and go to the same email the button is gone and the images still load 

Other messages I noticed have a "this message ma be a scam" and an ignore warning buttong, which I have not hit yet, before speakint to you.....so far so good.

Whats next?


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

It seems to be working properly now, so the next step is to get your contacts and mail into the new install.

Open TB and click Help>Troubleshooting Information>Show Folder button and the Profile folder should open.
Close Thunderbird.

In the Profile folder, delete the following files:
abook.mab
history.mab

Keep this folder open.

Open the backup folder on your desktop. 
Open the ******.default folder.
Hold you Ctrl key down and select the abook.mab and history.mab files in the backup.
Click Edit>Copy.
Go to the Profile folder and click Edit>Paste.

In the Profile folder, open the Mail folder (you should now see your Account folder, which should be named the same as your incoming server, and the Local Folders folder).
In the Mail folder, open the account folder (you should see assorted files named for the folders in TB: Inbox, Sent, Trash, etc.).
Click Edit>Select All.
Click File>Delete.
The Account folder should now be empty.

In the Backup *****.default folder, open the Mail>Account folder.
Click Edit>Select All.
Click Edit>COPY.
Close the backup folder.

Go to the empty Account folder and click Edit>Paste.
Delete the following files from the Account folder:
Inbox.msf
Sent.msf
DO NOT delete the Inbox and Sent files that do not have an extension.

Open TB and your mail and Address Books should now be in the New Profile.

So you know, here's why I'm having you do what you're doing.

The Address Book part (the MAB files) is very straightforward.
The TB address book reads the MAB file and displays it's contents. Abook.mab is the Personal Address Book (the main one) and History.mab is the Collected Addresses book. You're simply swapping the empty books in the new Profile for the ones from the backup that contain your contacts. 
Note: If you have more AB's than just the default 2, we'll deal with them separately. You can't just drop a MAB in and get it recognized without first creating a link to it.

For the mail files, whatever is in the Account folder is what gets read by TB and generates the display in TB.
Each folder you see in TB is made up of 2 parts, an MSF file and an MBOX file (MBOX files don't have an extension).
The MBOX files are what contains the data that makes up the messages. DO NOT delete any of the MBOX files.
The MSF file is what generates the folder display and keeps track of limited settings and display for the messages. 
It's safe to delete the Inbox and Sent MSF files as they will be regenerated at the next start of Thunderbird and we want to get rid of them as they may contain data we don't want to bring into the new install (overkill I'm sure, but why risk messing things up).
Basically what you're doing is cloning the mail into the Account folder from the old Profile's account folder.

Be aware that any messages you've downloaded since the last time you used the old Profile will not be recorded in the popstate.dat and will re-download.
That should bring you up to date with the server.

Any extensions or themes you had should be installed fresh, rather than trying to get them from the backup. 

If all goes well, you should be back in business and have no more problems.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Wait, there are two profile folders, with several folders inside both of them? What do I do?


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

olabola said:


> Wait, there are two profile folders, with several folders inside both of them? What do I do?


Where are they? Do you mean in the backup on your desktop?


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

there are two on my desk top because one was created this time when I did the clean reinstall, and there was still the other one from the older clean install. I just called them different names the newer one is Profiles 2.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Use the newer backup, Profiles 2. 
Inside you should have three folders. ******.default, ******.test, ******Default User 2 with the ***** being random characters.
The one you're after should be the *****.default. That should be your original old Profile with all your old mail and contacts.

You should see MSF and MBOX files named the same as all the original folders you had in TB when you open the Mail>Account folder (the account folder I think was named pop-server.hvc.rr.com).


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Before I start this process, I wanted to show you what was inside the two profile folders so I took a screen shot. I was with you in the last message...before the second paragraph...so to be sure here is the image for the two profiles:


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Those are the copies of the 3 Profiles you had. 
In Profiles 2, open the folder *rgawm4we.default*.

You should see the MAB files for restoring your Address Books.

To do the mail, open the folder named *Mail*.
Inside Mail, open the account folder (it should be named pop-server.hvc.rr.com).
In that folder, everything you see is what makes up your old mail and you need to click *Edit>Select all* then *Edit>Copy* and paste it into the Account folder you emptied in the New Profile. Refer back to Post #122.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

OK, I have followed your very easy to follow, step by step instructions and I believe that my mail and address book are now in the new profile. However, is there a seperate process for getting my old emails? the ones that were storred in the little folders on the left that I had filed in different categories? Those are my old emails that are really what I am after. They did not get downloaded into the new profile yet. Otherwise, I think things are looking good.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Did you replace the contents of the Account folder in the new Profile of the new install with the contents of the Account folder (pop-server.hvc.rr.com) from the backup?


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

I am pretty sure that I did...it got a little confusing since the folders all have the same names...is there a way to check, safely? Without messing things up?


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

olabola said:


> I am pretty sure that I did...it got a little confusing since the folders all have the same names...is there a way to check, safely? Without messing things up?


What you could do is open the backup mail\account folder (pop-server.hvc.rr.com) and add OLD to it's name, OLDpop-server.hvc.rr.com, so you can tell at a glance which one it is. Or just rename it to "account backup". 
Then open the account folder in the Profile and compare the files. You should have the same files and folders in each one.
Note: Notice if there are files in the backup named the same as the folders in TB you're missing.

If there's still a question about if you did it, just do the steps again. As long as you're only copying the files in the backup you can use them any number of times.
If the old mail still doesn't show, try using the pop-server.hvc.rr.com from the other backup on the desktop (Profiles instead of Profiles 2).


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

So, the two profiles look identical in the pop accounts...but it dawned on me that what I am missing are the local folders...isnt that what they are called in TB? And, there is an entire folder for that in the profile which I am sure I didnt import in any way...I think thats what I am looking for (my old emails that were filed away). How do I bring those into the new profile?
Thanks!
We are sooooo close!


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

olabola said:


> So, the two profiles look identical in the pop accounts...but it dawned on me that what I am missing are the local folders...isnt that what they are called in TB? And, there is an entire folder for that in the profile which I am sure I didnt import in any way...I think thats what I am looking for (my old emails that were filed away). How do I bring those into the new profile?
> Thanks!
> We are sooooo close!


Got it. You're missing mail that was stored in folders under the Local Folders section.
All you need to do is swap the contents of the Local Folders folder exactly as you did with the Account folder.
In the New install Profile, open the Mail>Local Folders folder.
Edit>Select all.
File>Delete.

In the backup's Mail>Local Folders, Edit>Select all then Edit>COPY.
Paste it into the empty Local Folders of the new install's Profile.

And yes, you can rename the Local Folders in the backup to OLD Local Folders to tell them apart.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

I think we might be finally done (except for some clean up right?) the local foldders are there and look the same, and it appears that all my emails are there...yipeee...I think we finally did it! Well, actually you! So, what do I do with the old profiles, and is there anything I need to do to prevent this from ever happening again?


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

If everything is where it belongs now in the new install (old mail and contacts are there), you can delete the backups.
I would then make a new backup of the current Profile and tuck it away on an external drive or burn it to CD so you can simply clone it back if you ever need to (or to give you a source for recovering anything you may need from it). That will allow you to restore TB to the same state it's in when the backup is made.
As for preventing it from happening again, the problem started from jumping from a very old version to the newest version in one step. If you upgrade regularly (at most only skip a version or two), you should be fine. 
If you don't do it regularly, just be sure to not make the jump in one big step. Install the in between versions to gradually get to the newest. 

Let me know if we're good now.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Just so I do it correctly...to copy the current profile, I just go to Help-troubleshooting-show folder, and then I would just copy the folder that comes up right?

Also, are there automatic settings that I should have set up for TB to keep me up to date, so I dont have to "guess" which ones are the "important" updates? Also, I know that there are the add ons, should I mess with any of that or let it be?

Thanks again


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

olabola said:


> Just so I do it correctly...to copy the current profile, I just go to Help-troubleshooting-show folder, and then I would just copy the folder that comes up right?


Doing that puts you IN the Profile folder, so either click the up button on the toolbar to move up to the parent folder and then copy the Profile folder (in a new install it will be the one with .default in it's name).
or 
IN the Profile folder click Edit>Select all then Edit>Copy and paste everything into a new folder.
Either way is fine.



> Also, are there automatic settings that I should have set up for TB to keep me up to date, so I dont have to "guess" which ones are the "important" updates? Also, I know that there are the add ons, should I mess with any of that or let it be?
> 
> Thanks again


Click Tools>Options>Advanced tab>Update tab.
Place a check in both "Thunderbird" and "Installed Add-ons".
Choose how you would like to handle any found updates (ask you or auto install) and click OK.

Any Add-ons that you had and want should be installed new. Make sure you don't install a bunch all at once. If you have problems from any of them it's much simpler to figure what one is causing a problem.

That should set you. If you think of anything else, give me a shout. :up:


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Thank you so much for all your help...things have been working great! I guess all is well in Thunderbird land!


----------

